# Vanilla



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know if this was actually okay, and just wanted to ask first to make sure.
Can you put Vanilla essence into your mice's water bottle, to make their urine smell a little less?
Has anyone tried this, and does it work/is it safe?
Thanks,
bubbles&squeak x


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Numerous people have tried it. What it seems to do is make the musk/pee smells a bit more like vanilla. So, it sort of works, depending on the person sniffing.  How safe is it... Well No one has reported any ill effects to my knowledge, but it is heavy on the alcohol content. Unless you find a pure vanilla extract (don't think essence is right?) that is non-alcohol based. Not sure if whatever alternative base used might also be risky. So, it may have ill effects, just not ones you would notice until much too late. Some people have reported that their mice are not fond of the water after the addition (really bad if that is the case), and others say they drink just as normal.

If you are thinking of risking it, I would suggest perhaps trying a tiny % of a drop on a liquid-like, or soft treat, and see how the mouse you are serving takes to it. I wouldn't add it to every treat for every mouse, so if something changes you might be able to say, *hum only thing different I did with him was add this % of drop of vanilla a day...*. Measuring that small might be an issue though, as I think it is usually written to use 1-2 drops in an 8 oz bottle. Not sure how many mice that serves, or for how long. I imagine that would be different in every climate.

-Zanne


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, thanks!


----------

